# Moving to Cyprus



## aaratpatel (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello

we are married cpl. she is british and i am indian with uk spouse visa yet to be processed. We, however want to move to cyprus to do business and/or work there. i would appreciate if you guys can help us with a start up point, how does the visa works for cyprus.

appreciate your help with this

thanks
aarat


----------

